

IPhone Tethering Confirmed - stcredzero
http://gizmodo.com/5078562/confirmed-3g-tethering-coming-to-iphone

======
nailer
This was done a while ago. Surely the news is that Apple may stop randomly
banning tethering on their phones.

~~~
there
or that they'll natively support tethering over bluetooth like many other
phones do.

~~~
trezor
I love my iPhone, but this is one of the features I miss the most from my old
WM phone.

------
jmatt
For the few of us that bought Netshare... it still works.

Though it was banned shortly after it's release.

<http://www.nullriver.com/>

------
Timothee
Honestly, I don't think I would need that so much. That's why I didn't buy
Netshare when it was available.

But I can't stand not being able to use my "unlimited" data plan the way I
feel like.

And I'm afraid that AT&T would make this available for an extra fee...

------
Tichy
About time Apple invented this.

------
callmeed
About time. This will be nice.

